
Google starts testing “Hands Free” payments - therein
https://get.google.com/handsfree/#?modal_active=none
======
bebrown2
Is there actual progress on this? Anyone seen it live? Because the video and
site are from May 2015.

~~~
therein
From what I've heard, they are handing out ads in the Bay Area and targeting a
small crowd, starting with Mountain View. I've had friends who got one, they
come with a 25$ coupon.

